# LOWRIDER STYLE SURPRISE CAR CLUB



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

THIS SHOW WE WILL BE THROWING, IS DEDICATED TO ALL THE FALLEN MEMBERS. NOT ONLY FROM OUR CAR CLUB, BUT FROM THE OTHER CAR CLUBS AS WELL. THERE WILL BE TROPHIES FOR 15 to 20 DIFFERENT CATEGORIES. SO SAVE THE DATE, SATURDAY NOVEMBER 16, 2013. THERE ALSO BE A HOP. ENTRANCE FEE IS 10 DOLLAR CARS/ TRUCKS, AND 5 DOLLAR BIKES, STROLLER, AND PEDDLE CARS. 

SOLO RIDERS, CAR CLUBS, AND EVERY ONE WELCOME.

FOR MORE INFO. CALL (623)521-9319


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

WE WOULD LIKE PEOPLE FROM OUT OF STATE TO COME AND SUPPORT THE SHOW HERE IN PHX.. YOUR ALL INVITED.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

:wave: TTT! :wave:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TEAMED UP WITH ARIZONA ROCKABILLY PRODUCTIONS.


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT Lowriderstyle


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the support. We are going big with this show. There will be a hop, cruise, and lots of prizes.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

BROWN SOCIETY CASA GRAND IS ONE OF OUR SPONSORS. THEY WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT, SO DON'T MISS OUT

IF YOU WANNA BE ONE OF OUR SPONSORS OR VENDORS, CALL (623)521-9319


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TEAMING UP WITH ROCKABILLY PROMOTIONS. BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB FROM CASA GRAND ARIZONA, AND THERE WILL BE A HOP. SO BRING OUT THE HOPPERS BECAUSE THERE WILL ALSO BE A PRIZE FOR YOU GUYS TOO INCLUDING A PLAQUE/ TROPHY. WE WILL HAVE OVER 15CATEGORIES. SATURDAY NOVEMBER 16,2013. 

$10 CARS, TRUCKS, AND HOPPERS
$ 5 BIKE, PEDDLE CARS, AND STROLLERS

THERE WILL BE D.J.S AND FOOD VENDORS.

SO SAVE THE DATE. FLYER COMING SOON.

VENDORS NEEDED. FOR MORE INFO CALL (623)521-9319.

ALSO STILL NEED TO GET IN CONTACT WITH ARIZONA CAR CLUB PRESIDENTS. PLEASE CALL (623)521-9319. 

THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Thanks for the info!





Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> View attachment 665016
> 
> BROWN SOCIETY CASA GRAND IS ONE OF OUR SPONSORS. THEY WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT, SO DON'T MISS OUT
> 
> IF YOU WANNA BE ONE OF OUR SPONSORS OR VENDORS, CALL (623)521-9319


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

FRANKS HYDRAULICS AKA TEAM BLOW ME, SPIRIT CAR CLUB PHX. ALSO ANOTHER SPONSOR.WE GOING TO DO THIS BIG.

FOR MORE INFO CALL (623)521-9319


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

@dough boy 93. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Who's doing the flyer? Make sure its bad ass! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

Will do.


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

A new sponsor to our list. MAJESTIC CAR CLUB GLENDALE ,AZ CHAPTER.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

OK LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, WHAT YALL HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR. HERE'S WERE THE SHOW IS GOING DOWN AT ON SATURDAY NOVEMBER 16, 2013. THE LOWRIDER STYLE SURPRISE CAR CLUB, IN LOVING MEMORY CAR SHOW AND CRUISE. SO SAVE THE DATE. THERE WILL BE A HOP WITH A CASH PRIZE INCLUDING A TROPHY/ PLAQUE. OVER 15 DIFFERENT CATEGORIES, AND DRAWINGS FOR PRIZES. D.J.S, AND VENDORS. SPONSORING OUR EVENT BROWN SOCITY CAR CLUB CASA GRANDE CHAP, FRANKS HYDRAULICS AKA TEAM BLOW ME, SPIRIT CAR CLUB, MAJESTICS GLENDALE CHAPTER, CHILLY BOMBERS NIGHT CLUB. LOWRIDER STYLE SURPRISE CAR CLUB TEAMING UP WITH ARIZONA ROCK-A-BILLY PROMOTIONS. WE WANNA THANK EVERY ONE FOR HELPING US. 

SHOW WILL BE: CHILLY BOMBERS NIGHT CLUB 4917 W. BELL RD GLENDALE, AZ 

CARS, TRUCKS, SUVS - $10
PEDDLE CARS, LOWRIDER BIKES, AND STROLLERS- $5
[ATTAC
H=CONFIG]666268[/ATTACH]






View attachment 666


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

IF YOU WANNA BE A VENDOR or a sponsor, call (623)521-9319.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

ONE OF THE AWARDS WE WILL BE GIVING OUT. GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE WHO SHOWS UP.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

!!!!!!!NEW!!!!!! 
HOT DOG EATING CONTEST. NEED THE MINIMUM OF 10 people. If interested, leave a message , or call/ text (623)521-9319.

$10 entrie 

THERE WILL BE PRIZES GOING OUT TO THAT ALSO. SO DON'T WAIT.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB NOW A SPONSOR OF THE LOWRIDER STYLE SURPRISE CAR CLUB, IN LOVING MEMORY CAR SHOW AND CRUISE.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Happy 4th of July brothers!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

HAPPY 4th TO ALL THE HOMIES LOOKING AT THIS POST. AND EVERY ONE HAVE A. GOOD FUN, BUT SAFE NIGHT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Heath V said:


> Happy 4th of July brothers!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

:drama:TTT! WHATS UP EVERY 1


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

OUT OF STATE PEOPLE ARE WELCOMED TO COME TO OUR SHOW. LETS SEE BIG JOHN, DAREL, and spike out here. lol.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

How bout pinky from the mid west.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

LOWRIDER STYLE C.C ALL DAY! TTT! Do the damn thing!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

TTT for my Homies!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bump!  LSCC


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT Lowrider Style


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> How bout pinky from the mid west.


Il see what my schedule looks like ,


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

LSCC TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

LSCC TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

Let's do this Low riders! TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

TTT! LSCC


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo TTT


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


86 monte carlos said:


> Bump


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> TTT!


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Bump!



Double Bump!!!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

Triple bump! Lol


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Double Bump!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT!!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Bump!



What he ^^ said.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

Lol. Ttt. What's up guys. So i talk to Derrell from the all stars in cali. He is coming down.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Lets Do It Homies!!!! TTT!:biggrin:*


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT, let get this big AZ


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Chamway00 said:


> TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTY


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Chamway00 said:


> Bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It would be nice to get some out of state clubs to come and represent their members who have passed on...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> It would be nice to get some out of state clubs to come and represent their members who have passed on...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> WE WOULD LIKE PEOPLE FROM OUT OF STATE TO COME AND SUPPORT THE SHOW HERE IN PHX.. YOUR ALL INVITED. [/QUOTE:thumbsup:sweet!!!T~T~T~cotton kandy~


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


lowdude13 said:


> Lowriderstyle-surprise said:
> 
> 
> > WE WOULD LIKE PEOPLE FROM OUT OF STATE TO COME AND SUPPORT THE SHOW HERE IN PHX.. YOUR ALL INVITED. [/QUOTE:thumbsup:sweet!!!T~T~T~cotton kandy~


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

REPRESENT YOUR CAR CLUB, AND WHAT CHAPTER. 

LETS MAKE THIS BIG FOR THOUGHS WHO PASSED ON. THIS SHOW IS FOR THEM

LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB SURPRISE ARIZONA CHAPTER


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> REPRESENT YOUR CAR CLUB, AND WHAT CHAPTER.
> 
> LETS MAKE THIS BIG FOR THOUGHS WHO PASSED ON. THIS SHOW IS FOR THEM
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE CAR CLUB SURPRISE ARIZONA CHAPTER


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:x:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Chamway00 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Chamway00 (Jul 9, 2011)

Lets Do it Homies! TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Chamway00 said:


> Lets Do it Homies! TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT, YEA BUDDY.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

ITS ABOUT 2 MONTHS AWAY! THE IN LOVING MEMORY CAR SHOW AND CRUISE. 
LETS GET IT STARTED. FROM TODAY TELL THE DAY OF THE SHOW, LETS SHOW THE FALLEN CAR CLUBS MEMBERS/ SOLO RIDERS THAT WE STILL MISS THEM. POST A PIC, NAME, STATE, AND CAR CLUB. THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT. LETS MAKE IT BIG FOR THEM.

ORLIE COCA ( GOD FATHER OF HYDRAULICS )
RIDE IN PEACE BROTHER 

ORLIES HYDRAULICS








PHX, AZ


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

THE PLANS HAVE CHANGED. CAR SHOW STILL GOING DOWN. NOT GIVING UP. NACHO, THE ROCK-A-BILLY PROMOTIONS, AND CHILLY BOMBERS NIGHT CLUB PRESENT, THE IN LOVING MEMORY SHOW -N- SHINE CAR SHOW AND CRUISE. STILL GOING DOWN NOVEMBER 16th. ALSO AT THE SAME LOCATION AND TIME. FOR MORE INFO, YOU CAN CONTACT NACHO AT (623)521-9319. THANKS

FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT

RIP my friend Jae Bueno...


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT. RIP TO THE HOMIE ARNOLD "TANK" MONROYFROM SPIRIT CAR CLUB PHX


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Great cause! TTT!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

About a month a way... yea buddy..


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

ABOUT A MONTH AWAY. GET READY BECAUSE THIS SHOW WILL BE ONE THAT YOU WON'T FORGET. SPIRIT CAR CLUB, MAJESTICS CAR CLUB, BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB, AND INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB... HOSTING THIS THIS SHOW, THE ROCK-A-BILLY PROMOTIONS AND CHILLY BOMBERS NIGHT CLUB. SHOW BROUGHT TO YOU BY WEST VALLEY EMPIRE OF AZ LOWRIDING. A $300 CASH PRIZE FOR THE WINNER OF THE HOP. AND DON'T MISS OUT ON THE CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW. OVER 15 PLAQUES/ TROPHIE AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT, SO SHINE THEM RIDES UP FOR NOVEMBER 16. HOT RODS, RAT RODS, MUSCLE CARS ARE WELCOMED TO THIS EVENT.

THE IN LOVING MEMORY CAR SHOW, NOVEMBER 16. BE THERE OR BE SQUARED..

DON'T MISS OUT, SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT for the homies


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

@ 86 monte carlos :h5:


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

ABOUT A MONTH AWAY. GET READY BECAUSE THIS SHOW WILL BE ONE THAT YOU WON'T FORGET. SPIRIT CAR CLUB, MAJESTICS CAR CLUB, BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB, AND INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB... HOSTING THIS THIS SHOW, THE ROCK-A-BILLY PROMOTIONS AND CHILLY BOMBERS NIGHT CLUB. SHOW BROUGHT TO YOU BY WEST VALLEY EMPIRE OF AZ LOWRIDING. A $300 CASH PRIZE FOR THE WINNER OF THE HOP. AND DON'T MISS OUT ON THE CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW. OVER 15 PLAQUES/ TROPHIE AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT, SO SHINE THEM RIDES UP FOR NOVEMBER 16. HOT RODS, RAT RODS, MUSCLE CARS ARE WELCOMED TO THIS EVENT.

THE IN LOVING MEMORY CAR SHOW, NOVEMBER 16. BE THERE OR BE SQUARED..

DON'T MISS OUT, SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

ABOUT 2 WEEKS AWAY


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump for the cause!


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

CHECK OUT THE OUR VIDEO. NOVEMBER 16, don't miss out because this hop will be big. Just like this on the video.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

View attachment 875434

ROLL~N WILL BE THERE, SO BRING THEM CARS WORKING.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

View attachment 875434

ROLL~N WILL BE THERE, SO BRING THEM CARS WORKING.


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT for the homies


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)




----------

